# Training classes...what age?



## BrutusBuckeye (Apr 5, 2011)

So, I am getting Brutus in 11 days(woohoo!!!):whoo: and I was just wondering what is the right or appropriate age to put them in their first puppy training class?


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

I totally say do it as soon as possible. Start him in kindergarden puppy classes for socialization purposes. Make sure you get his main vaccines and then try to enroll him.

I hope the next 11 days go by fast, and WELCOME


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I wish I had started classes at about 12 to 16 weeks. Zoey started at about 5mo she needed better socialization. It was a long wet winter and we didn't get out as much to meet people and other dogs. 
She has had troubles in class because she is a bit shy. Although we only have 4 pups total and she is the only toy breed. One is the cutest Bernese Mt pup, the other two are a lab and a golden. All those pups started at 4mo .


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I agree, you should start as early as possible. According to my vet, as long as they hae their first set of shots (most have before they leave the breeder) the risks are minimal, and the rewards are enormous. By 16 weeks, the period for learning good social skills is closing. It doesn't mean that you CAN'T build good skills after that, but it's much, MUCH harder, and may never come naturally to the dog.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Everyone has given you such good advice. As soon as the first shots and some training centers want a rabies, it will be fun for both of you and it helps build a stronger bond. I


----------



## BrutusBuckeye (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks guys! I will definitely start the classes as soon as possible then!


----------



## inlovewithhav (Feb 18, 2011)

Question:
Kipper is 14 weeks now and the next class won't start until mid may which will make him about 18 weeks. I am a little worried that this will be to late for his prime learning, however I do work with him at home and he goes almost everyewhere with me as I want him friendly. Do I need to worry?


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I just went threw the same thing with Zoey and Karen on our forum suggested to take her to dog parks and see if their is one with small dogs. Also call the training center and see if they have a play time for puppy's. I actually did that a few weeks ago the problem was they charged $10 per dog and only one very large puppy came that day. $20 was a lot for the experience.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

inlovewithhav said:


> Question:
> Kipper is 14 weeks now and the next class won't start until mid may which will make him about 18 weeks. I am a little worried that this will be to late for his prime learning, however I do work with him at home and he goes almost everyewhere with me as I want him friendly. Do I need to worry?


Taking him with you is a great start, but that's not enough. He needs to actually have PLAY time with other dogs. With a very young puppy who hasn't had all their shots, you do NOT want to use the dog park for socialization. But try to find a few friends with calm, well mannered dogs that you know are properly vaccinated, and arrange as many play dates as you can. If you can do it every day, that's great, but if not, at least a few times a week until you get him into class. and if at all possible, make sure he's playing with different dogs, not always the same one or two. Also, if you can find gentle big dogs, it's really important for little dogs to learn how to play confidently and safely with them too.

As far as people is concerned, that's usually easier. Make sure he meets NEW people as often as possible.(again, daily is best!) have them handle him, hold him, feed him goodies, etc. Make it fun. A GREAT game is to get group of neighborhood children to sit in a circle, and have them call him to them one at a time.(if he doesn't know his name yet, have them go, "pup, pup, pup!" and then say his name as they give him a cookie) This is a good way for him to start to learn his name, and to get used to kids in a safe way at the same time. (DO NOT let kids pick him up... Little puppies can be very wiggly, and are much stronger than you'd think. A fall from standing height can kill or cripple a puppy!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

The puppy socialization is so important!!!! Both my Havs have problems Yogi was a rescue and is dog reactive. Misty who was older is people shy, she knows finish left and right with hand signels or speech, she does the figure 8, heals with great attention, and heals off leash. She will not stand for exam, I am working but too many reps and she shakes and will shut down, we are trying Rally (no touching) she loves it. I can not stress how important this is all is. It takes a long time to retrain and build trust, its not only trust in you but the world.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> The puppy socialization is so important!!!! Both my Havs have problems Yogi was a rescue and is dog reactive. Misty who was older is people shy, she knows finish left and right with hand signels or speech, she does the figure 8, heals with great attention, and heals off leash. She will not stand for exam, I am working but too many reps and she shakes and will shut down, we are trying Rally (no touching) she loves it. I can not stress how important this is all is. It takes a long time to retrain and build trust, its not only trust in you but the world.


Robbie, do you know that the new AKC Beginner Novice class calls for a "sit for exam", and the judge just lightly touches the dog on the top of the head? Maybe that would be easier for Misty!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Karen, I did not know that we always get stuck at stand for exam, she slinks away. Everyone thinks I have such great patience, I never get upset, we try it again and then we practice something else, what good would getting upset do? Misty has come a very long way and just needs to tolerate touch from strangers. She did pass the CGC, they do a accept a friendly stranger and a exam of ears feet, but she gets to stand next to me and look up at me. I'll have to look at the new rules, that would be easier for her. The obedience is coming in handy for rally. I need coordiation school!!!


----------

